# Is it worth getting



## chris75111 (May 3, 2016)

I had a friend call me about some walnut that was dug up from sand mining operation they believe the trees to be buried around a hundred years or longer they found some really old artifacts while digging my question is what will walnut look like after being buried so long is it worth anything ?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 3, 2016)

might be worth more. I know the dig up 5-600 yr old cedars here and they are fine and I think 40,000 yr old trees in New Zealand


----------



## robert flynt (May 3, 2016)

Saw a large amount of saw dust, about that age, from an old mill that had been dug up and it looked like the day it had been buried.


----------



## Nature Man (May 3, 2016)

Go for it! Could be the best find imaginable. Chuck


----------



## Schroedc (May 3, 2016)

As long as they were in a low oxygen environment they will probably be fine, if you do grab them to mill, make sure you have anchor seal on hand as they could be fairly moist and will check like no tomorrow if you aren't careful (I milled some logs that had been buried as footings for a cabin for a 150 years or so and they were just fine)


----------



## justallan (May 3, 2016)

I'd say if you have the time to go for it. The very worse that can happen is you get some firewood, on the other hand you may get something nice and even have a bit of a niche market if the operation was any big deal around there.
The bad news is at this point, if you don't do it you're going to wonder forever.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (May 4, 2016)

Sounds great! Except for the sand, being buried in it, sand has most likely permeated every nook, crack, and cranny, I would pressure wash it and look it over real good before cutting on it...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (May 10, 2016)

Sounds like a fun log to cut up. Have some extra blades around. Sand will likely dull them quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

